# Any TV repair experts?



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I guess this is the palce place to ask a electronic question.

I have a big screen Mitsubishi TV tht went out on us. I had a power supply replaced 2 years ago . It cost me $500 to get it done. Well, it just went out again. If I could find the part myself I would install it. I am told that the TV companies make it so only repair services can buy the parts?

I am not sure if I want to put the money back in it again. Just so it can go out in 2 years. I can buy a $800 TV, but it won't be the same quality as my current Mitsubishi. The comparitive TV runs around $1800-$2400.

Any suggestions on where to find a part or a reasonable repair shop in SE MI? I would prefer something in the Sagianw/Flint area but would drive to detroit if I could save the dollars.


Thanks
Bob


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Pay the in house repair guy to check your system, tell him it is probably the power supply again. he'll bring one with him. when he checks it and says it is the power supply tell him you'll buy the PS from him. so you can install it yourself, I have done this in the past.

service charge to look at it is $60-70
Power supply from him when he brings it $100 or less


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I know last time we had the the PS replaced it took them a month to get it right. First one came in in two weeks then the correct one came in two weeks later.

I will check into this. This is what I am talking about. I knew if I asked guys would have some ideas.

Thanks


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Kingfisher11,

try this site :

http://www.partsolver.com/search.asp?manufacturerID=106

It looks to me like there's a possibility that you may be able to get it through them. Good luck !

John


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

John
I gave it a try. No parts were availble for my model.

Thanks for trying.

I did give a couple of the websites a try earlier and had no luck. I am wondering if I find the receipt with the part number? I am checking on that.


Bob


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

I found the following web site. It may be able to help you. 

http://www.mitsuparts.com/parts/store/

Tom W


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Bob-

One of my friends in Oscoda has a Mitsubishi Big Screen as well. It has zonked out a time or two in the past couple years. He has a guy in Bay City that he has had come up to work on it...can you describe the symptom, as it sounds like the part that he had to replace this last time?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

About 2 years ago we had the TV go out. We took it in and it was the power supply. It is now doing the same thing. When you try to turn it on. It seems like there is a slight hesitation and then it just clicks. Same sympton as the last time. Which leads me to believe the power supply

I have tried buying the power supply from several websites that offer parts. I get a response that I must have a reseller I.D.

I guess what they are trying to do is protect there service repair shops. What a rip off.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Try going to your local tv repair shop and give them the part#. most places will sell you parts. or they will order it for you. look in the phone book for local place tell them what you need and they may order or have in stock. PS are an item that can used in multiple systems.

I like the other way because if it isn't that no wasted time and parts costs.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

kingfisher 11 said:


> It seems like there is a slight hesitation and then it just clicks.


Thats exactly what happened with his...must be a common issue with the Mitsubishi....I will try to find out if he can get one form his repair guy???

BTW he paid the guy from Bay City $285 or so TOTAL!!

MAybe there is a variety of mark-ups!???


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

NE Thanks
I will wait to hear from you.

Bob


----------

